# Social Services for Seniors



## TabbyAnn (Oct 7, 2021)

I don't know about other states, but Indiana has developed a large number of social service centers ostensibly to help seniors stay in their homes. However, many of the services elderly seniors living alone need to stay in their homes such as housekeeping and lawn service don't seem to be available from these centers.

Whenever senior services are mentioned, everyone chants "meals on wheels". But neither my housekeeper nor lawn service will work for a plate of food. They want money. It's obvious these senior centers help a large number of social workers stay in their homes by providing them a salary. But what social services have you received that were crucial to maintaining your home?


----------



## officerripley (Oct 7, 2021)

Same here in this state. It seems like instead of really helping seniors stay in their existing home, they want you to sell and move into an apartment (flat) or mobile home (caravan) park. And I would love to downsize out of this too-big place. But even if my huzz weren't against doing that, just about all the mobile home parks and all the affordable apartments around here are within walking distance of nothing! And that's something that seniors such as myself really need, being able to walk to at least a small food market. But, noooooo; the attitude seems to be: why don't you curl up and die, useless old person?


----------



## katlupe (Oct 26, 2021)

Though our office for the aging here in NY state, they do provide help for seniors but I think you have to be in the lower income bracket. My friend has his own home in the country and due to his medical conditions as well as income, he has an aide that comes for 5 hours a week. For cleaning. I don't know if the aides do lawn work or not because he is able to do that or his neighbor helps.


----------



## Mr. Ed (Oct 26, 2021)

During COVID, Senior Social Services closed down and have yet to reopen. The County started construction on a new senior social service center, but have dragged their heels on production because the high cost of materials. Meanwhile the senior population have no way or place to socialize outside their immediate residency. 

Just another example discarded citizens based on cost to maintain and value to the community.


----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 26, 2021)

I haven't contacted the Senior Center here again yet so I don't know if they are open or their services.  I will.  I better make a note of it.  

We have the phone number 211 here to find out about various services for people of all ages.  All you do is call to find out if they have what you're looking for.


----------

